# Official Update of Adobe Flash cause videos to stuttering (FF)



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 2, 2010)

I've not notice this until very recently but youtube (as well as other videos) appear to stutter ever so often in Firefox.  Other times, I see no stutter at all.  It' very random as I could watch other videos and not notice any stuttering at all.  Upon some googling I've found that this is a well known issue with one guy putting up a youtube benchmarking test to show if you are getting it or not.  You can get it here. This isn't a "precaching problem".  You can preload the entire video (IE: red line fills up) and it would still stutter at times.  Which draw my attention to what actually could be causing this.  


Has anyone else noticed this or found a solution to this problem? Again, this seems to be most evident with Flash's most recent official update.  I've not seen it nor knew about it prior to that.  The most recent build is 10.0.45.2 released on February 11, 2010. I wish I could go back to the previous build.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 7, 2010)

I take it no one knows anything about this...


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

Flash has been broke as a joke for me for quite a while. Fullscreen vids stutter, and HD fullscreen I get blocky 'artifacts.' Playing any other fullscreen/HD vid using a different player has no issues.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 7, 2010)

I just tried it and the only problem I have is the turn to green and pink artifacts, I believe this is caused by powerplay issues and this driver.


10.3 media driver
Flash 10.1 latest beta hardware acceleration enabled.
CnQ disabled. 

It produces GPU load for me to watch just about all flash based and most other media, so it is using the UVD or stream cores to accelerate the media. I just wish ATI would actually make good on the hardware up scaling promise.



If you have codec packs uninstall them, uninstall flash, uninstall the flash shim for all browsers. run cclean.


Download Shark 007 and only enable the codecs you NEED. Try one at a time and enable the options with it to get the best quality, and make sure you do not have competing or two that are handing off data between one another. I had a problem where one for a flv converter and a codec pack wold cause memory not to be released and eventually crash flash and the browser. Disabling one or the other fixed the problem.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have the same problems like Erocker mentioned. I don't use the beta Flash though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, they are currently at beta 3 for Flash.  However, the pausing/stuttering started with 10.0.45.2  for me.  I don't have any codecs.


----------



## nafets (Mar 7, 2010)

You can download a .zip file from Adobe that includes all the archived releases of Flash Player 10 (ActiveX, Plugin, and Standalone), right up to and including 10.0.45.2.

http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp10_archive.zip

It's around 160MB right now, but you can weed through and find the best version for your situation...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 16, 2010)

I finally figured out my problem and was able to fix it. 

1.  My old keyboard went bad.  It was causing odd pausing even at desktop. When typing it would pause then "catch up" after a 1 second delay.  

2. For some reason FF's use of Personas were also causing video pausing.  However, it is intermittent pausing.  When I disabled that (as it's something they've added with the current version of FF) and refreshed the screen to watch the video again the pausing vanished.  

I am currently using Flash 10.1 beta 3 with no problems.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is an interesting tidbit.  When there are tabs opened in FF I get video stutter which usually results in FPS drops.  If I exit out of FF and restart it and only watch that video I get no fps drops and playback remains smooth.  If I open up another website into a tab or minimize FF and open up another small memory footprint program I get a huge FPS drop but the video remains smooth.  It only shows FPS if I navigate away from the video itself. 

You can see this video as an example.  Just make sure you right click on it and enable Show Video Info.


----------

